
UFO Found on Ocean Floor? - evo_9
http://www.livescience.com/15311-ufo-ocean-floor.html
======
hugh3
Well, there's two possibilities. Either it's a crashed alien spacecraft, or
some kind of rock.

Therefore it has a 50% chance of being a crashed alien spacecraft.

------
polyfractal
It looks an awful lot like the Millennium Falcon...

------
yaks_hairbrush
Can't be a UFO. Hasn't been spotted flying.

